# "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum gone!



## Lex Foutish (26 Mar 2009)

Remember the tv/radio ad from years ago - "Kimberley, Mikado and Coconut Creams. Someone you love would love some, *Mum*?"

I used to love that ad but they've brought it back but there's no mention of Mum! 

It sounds terrible now. It's a bit like having the final bit of your favourite song cut off by the DJ on the radio. 

It's turned me off them for life! What have they done to the poor woman? Why have they done it? How can we get Mum back to where she truly belongs?


----------



## ninsaga (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Whatever Happened To Mum?*

Lex.... you have far too much time on your hands........far too much


----------



## Smashbox (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Whatever Happened To Mum?*

Jeez Lex.. get over it 

Mustn't be a lot going on down in Cork tonight!!


----------



## woodbine (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Whatever Happened To Mum?*

*Whatever Happened To Mum?* 


i'd say she reverted to Ma/Mam/Mammy and it just didn't fit the jingle.


----------



## juke (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Whatever Happened To Mum?*



Lex Foutish said:


> Remember the tv/radio ad from years ago - "Kimberley, Mikado and Coconut Creams. Someone you love would love some, *Mum*?"



Hmmmmn.....seems I used to sing it wrong! I just thought is didn't make sense...


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Whatever Happened To Mum?*

I might have to, Smashbox. The Marietta biscuits are killing me altogether!


----------



## Henny Penny (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*

i used to sing ... someone you love would love someone ... now that I know I miss Mum too!


----------



## shesells (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*

I always thought it was "would love some fun"..??


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*



shesells said:


> I always thought it was "would love some fun"..??


 
No. Definitely *Mum*. I miss her so much! Political correctness gone mad. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*



Henny Penny said:


> i used to sing ... someone you love would love someone ... now that I know I miss Mum too!


 
Great to know that I'm not going through this on my own, Henny. Always good to have emotional support in time of grief.


----------



## SlurrySlump (27 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*



Henny Penny said:


> i used to sing ... someone you love would love someone ... now that I know I miss Mum too!


 
I thought it was someone as well?


----------



## Caveat (27 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*

Are ye mad?   " ... would love some_* one*_?

Makes absolutely no sense. 

Lex, I agree.  I remember the original - for me the strangest thing is the missing of the beat - even if they said something else instead of 'mum' it would be a bit better.  Like 'Jack' or something.


----------



## gipimann (27 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*

I think a non-rhyming word to fill the beat would grate even more than the missing "Mum" does at the moment!!  How about "Hun"...or would that amuse the Celtic Fans.....

Do you know it just occurred to me that the original ad was one of the few occasions when "Mum" was used in Ireland (as opposed to Mammy, or Ma!) before we got all posh, and went down the "Mummy" road!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*



gipimann said:


> I think a non-rhyming word to fill the beat would grate even more than the missing "Mum" does at the moment!! How about "Hun"...or would that amuse the Celtic Fans.....
> 
> Do you know it just occurred to me that the original ad was one of the few occasions when "Mum" was used in Ireland (as opposed to Mammy, or Ma!) before we got all posh, and went down the "Mummy" road!!


 
Dead right, gipimann. Good one. And in The Real Capital, she was known as Me Mam!


----------



## S.L.F (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*



Lex Foutish said:


> Dead right, gipimann. Good one. And in The Real Capital, she was known as Me Mam!


 
That's true and it is also true down in Cork as well!


----------



## dave28 (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*

How about "Someone you love would love........... another,..... mother!


----------



## MandaC (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*

It's not the same without the "mum" bit.

Initially I used to think it was "someone you love would love some more", but that might have been wishful thinking in the hope that we were let have another biccy


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Kimberley, Mikado & Coconut Cream. Someone you love would love some, Mum?" Mum g*



S.L.F said:


> That's true and it is also true down in Cork as well!


 
S.L.F., if I didn't know better, I'd be thinking you were suggesting that Ireland's biggest city was its capital also!


----------

